# What age should heifers be to put with a bull?



## Bisket11 (May 6, 2010)

I am new when it comes to cows. I have 2/6 month old heifer calves. When is the best age that they need to be to be breed?


----------



## myersfarm (Dec 24, 2004)

I do not use a age I use a size 750 lbs...but that is according to the my breed your breed might be different...what breed are they ?


----------



## G. Seddon (May 16, 2005)

Yes, as myersfarm says, depends on breed, as well as size and age. 

Also, I see you're in Florida, so you might want to avoid calving when it's hot and try to aim for Dec-Jan-Feb timeframe. 

With our smaller Dexters, I will hold them back to make sure they've grown enough. I've noticed if they're 30-36 months at calving, they seem to be a bit more mature and able to mother better.


----------



## ErinP (Aug 23, 2007)

Our heifers have all been on the small side (Angus) so we've been waiting to breed them until their third summer. 
Consequently, they're about three when they calve the first time.


----------



## MO_cows (Aug 14, 2010)

General rule of thumb is 65% of mature weight before they are ready to breed. 

Geez, you folks calving at 3 years sure have a big investment in your heifers. We gave a heifer who didn't get bred due to bull trouble another year's free ride, and she calved for the first time at 3 years of age. She had twins. 

We have pushed the size and age rule of thumb out of necessity. Some calved as young as 21 months and so far they all did fine. Have helped out at calving a few times, just a pull by hand with no restraint on the heifer. Just so the heifer isn't exhausted when she takes on motherhood. 

I am deflinitely not recommending anyone pushing their heifers too hard, just reporting what our results have been.

Keep your heifers in good condition for growth but don't let them get overly fat. Fat deposits in their udder can ruin it. Select the bull to breed them to carefully. When they are close to the right size and appropriate age, look at the calendar for when you prefer the calves born. Average gestation is 283 days.

ErinP, instead of feeding your Angus heifers all that extra time, ya ever think about breeding them to a Lowline bull??


----------



## ErinP (Aug 23, 2007)

It actually doesn't cost us anything to run them an extra year. We have free hay/grass. :shrug:
OTOH, getting a different bull WOULD cost us something.


----------



## tinknal (May 21, 2004)

As a general rule shoot for breeding at 15 months for calving at 24 months. Many ranchers breed their heifers 2 months before their cows so that they have more recovery time for their next breeding.


----------



## MO_cows (Aug 14, 2010)

ErinP said:


> It actually doesn't cost us anything to run them an extra year. We have free hay/grass. :shrug:
> OTOH, getting a different bull WOULD cost us something.


Lucky you! Hay is one of our biggest expenses. We have to look long and hard at who gets to winter over.

Unless you don't do minerals, vaccinations or wormings, it can't cost NOTHING to carry them. But free feed sure goes a long way.


----------



## ErinP (Aug 23, 2007)

Well actually, since we just run them with the boss's herd, they get _everything_ free.


----------



## myersfarm (Dec 24, 2004)

how many do you run for free


----------



## MO_cows (Aug 14, 2010)

Now THAT is a fringe benefit! Color me jealous.


----------



## kycrawler (Sep 18, 2011)

Keeping that heifer an extra year cost you between $400-1000 if you would have sold her calf as a feeder . it may not be directly out of your pocket but it was easy potential income you didnt reach out and grab. even if you breed to any smallish frame bull the calf is going to bring in some income . I dont know about you but i enjoy working cattle but it all comes down to making a profit in the end


----------



## SFM in KY (May 11, 2002)

We ran Hereford cows and bred to Hereford and Angus bulls. We bred to calve in February and March and bred the heifers to calve their 2 year old year. The replacement heifers were always bred to a smaller Angus bull.


----------



## ksfarmer (Apr 28, 2007)

tinknal said:


> As a general rule shoot for breeding at 15 months for calving at 24 months. Many ranchers breed their heifers 2 months before their cows so that they have more recovery time for their next breeding.


What he said!! We usually tried to time calving for mid Feb, March, April. Tried to miss the worst winter weather and be done for May pasture time.


----------



## ErinP (Aug 23, 2007)

myersfarm said:


> how many do you run for free


We only have about four, but we could probably run a dozen or so, no questions asked. Maybe more, but then we'd have to start some negotiations. 

Something I've noticed over the years with older heifers, whether it be deliberate or accidental, they calve easier and are better mothers. 
For us, it's worth it to run them that single extra year when they're young, particularly when they're already smaller than average.


----------



## FEF (Jan 30, 2007)

Bisket11 said:


> I am new when it comes to cows. I have 2/6 month old heifer calves. When is the best age that they need to be to be breed?


Beef producers generally breed their heifers at about 15 months old. That way they calve as two year olds. Researchers tell us that cows that calve as two year olds tend to be the most productive cows. 

Yes, you can wait until they're three, but no matter who's paying for the feed, it's costing you $$$$. You've lost one calf. It might not have cost you anything out of pocket, but it didn't put anything in your pocket and now the animal is a year older.


----------



## ErinP (Aug 23, 2007)

Truly, this is something to research. There have long been proponents for older first calf heifers. Everything from calving ease to longer production. Its not as cut and dried as losing out on a potential first year calf. (For those that breed that first summer, that is. Its fairly common that a yearling heifer isn't cycling yet)


----------



## MO_cows (Aug 14, 2010)

ErinP said:


> Truly, this is something to research. There have long been proponents for older first calf heifers. Everything from calving ease to longer production. Its not as cut and dried as losing out on a potential first year calf. (For those that breed that first summer, that is. Its fairly common that a yearling heifer isn't cycling yet)


This has been researched. Many universities maintain reserach herds and so does the MARC facility under USDA. A LOT of research over the years has gone into reducing calving losses in first calf heifers. 

If any research conclusively showed that simply delaying breeding and calving would extend the production life of a cow, I think that would be a standard practice in the industry today.


----------



## ErinP (Aug 23, 2007)

Oh there's nothing _conclusive_ one direction or the other.  
That's why I said it's not as cut and dried as it might seem. 

My point was just weigh what your needs are and research in that direction.


Industry practice is to breed heifers at about 14-18 months simply because it's cheaper that way. As mentioned by several people above. It really has nothing to do with what's best for the animal, the program, etc. It's the bottom line, pure and simple. 
Now, that's not to say there's anything _wrong_ with that. I'm just saying that new producers need to think about what their goals are.


----------

